# Dayton RS100-8



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks like PE is going to release a 100 mm Dayton Reference driver in April. John K has done some testing of the Dayton RS100-8 prototype.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

So, based on the frequency response graph, it's looks usable from 100hz-3khz?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

much higher, fullrange with some help. the most impressive thing is absence of any significant ringing in the csd. poor sensitivity though


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> much higher, fullrange with some help. the most impressive thing is absence of any significant ringing in the csd. poor sensitivity though


Sounds like your kind of driver!


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

snap!


----------



## jkrutke (Sep 22, 2005)

dBassHz said:


> Looks like PE is going to release a 100 mm Dayton Reference driver in April. John K has done some testing of the Dayton RS100-8 prototype.












I thought I'd mention there will be a 4 ohm version too. It performs similarly but will have a slightly lower Qts, a couple dB higher SPL. Should be nice for the space challenged car installation.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

jkrutke said:


> I thought I'd mention there will be a 4 ohm version too. It performs similarly but will have a slightly lower Qts, a couple dB higher SPL. Should be nice for the space challenged car installation.


NICE! I might have to try these out before experimenting with my 3-way door install. I would have hoped for a higher QTS for an IB install but the low figure might be good for a small enclosure like my PVC pipes.

And it is good to see you around here... I'm still rocking your Aura NS3 drivers (bought off eBay) for my computer setup. I'm going to start a diyaudio project that combines it with the Aura Neo tweeter soon.


----------



## jkrutke (Sep 22, 2005)

Autiophile said:


> Nice to see you around here, John.


Well, obviously by my number of posts, I'm the biggest into car audio. But if I ever do go in that direction, this would probably be the only forum I visit. I'm not impressed with what I read on most car audio forums. Actually, I originally stopped by to show a picture of a Dayton RSS265 sub system I did for my brother's Jeep this winter, then I was distracted by this discussion. Off to find a place to put that.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

John, good to see you contributing to this forum. A few of your designs have found their way into my apartment, including your older TB 3" full range that I'm listening to now. Your work is always much appreciated and I look forward to seeing (hearing) some of your new projects


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

So is this considered a 3" or a 4" driver?

From the pic it looks like the cone is 3" and the basket is 4?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

jkrutke said:


> Well, obviously by my number of posts, I'm the biggest into car audio. But if I ever do go in that direction, this would probably be the only forum I visit. I'm not impressed with what I read on most car audio forums. Actually, I originally stopped by to show a picture of a Dayton RSS265 sub system I did for my brother's Jeep this winter, then I was distracted by this discussion. Off to find a place to put that.


Welcome, John! I think you'll find this forum to be one of the most respectable/knowledgeable in car audio.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Welcome Mr Krutke,

What kind of enclosure recomendations on this little guy for 150hz use? Also any idea on PE's projected pricepoint.......sens is pretty dang low ~79 on the T/S params but looks to be ~83db from 150-4k, any clarification here?

May suit low profile kicks well if enlcosure req and depth are low, BTW looks like the 4ohm is debucked, as the 8ohm looks sheilded, is this correct?

Little guy looks exciting though sens is a concern.


----------



## jkrutke (Sep 22, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> sens is pretty dang low ~79 on the T/S params but looks to be ~83db from 150-4k, any clarification here?


This is something I've been meaning to explain on these test pages for a while. It's the difference between sensitivity and efficiency. The SPL number on the T/S parameters is an efficiency number based on one watt. Additionally, this number is calculated rather than actual. The SPL shown on the response graphs is 2.83 volts and is actual rather than calculated. If you want to "believe" one, the SPL shown on the response graphs would be best to use. This driver is indeed an 83 dB sensitivity.

To help drive this point home, take a look at the 4 and 8 ohm RS150 drivers in the 5.5" comparison. Efficiency is almost the same on the T/S parameters, but on the response graphs the 4 ohm version is more sensitive.


----------



## Type (May 8, 2008)

jkrutke said:


> I thought I'd mention there will be a 4 ohm version too. It performs similarly but will have a slightly lower Qts, a couple dB higher SPL. Should be nice for the space challenged car installation.


I've built both your B3s and W3-871s designs and they're both great. How does the RS100 compare? Will it be replacing the B3s as your favorite full range driver any time soon? It definitely looks better(IMO).


----------

